# Derealization and the Eyes



## Logan1887 (Aug 3, 2011)

The past couple of days have been weird. One day about a week ago i woke up and felt like i was using my eyes for the first time as if i have never used them. My vision is weird, not weird like i am having problems with my vision or like i can't see, its hard to explain but i feel like the very act of seeing and having vision feels weird like i have just been given a set of eyes for the first time its really hard to explain. Does anyone know what i am talking about?.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

feels like your blind but you can see?


----------



## Parachutes333 (Dec 13, 2010)

do you have visual snow???


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Jayd said:


> feels like your blind but you can see?


This is definitely how I feel.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

I uses to have something with my eyes where what i saw went to kind of flat to where i could kind of see the life in things and connect more. Vision connected to some physical feelings and it would blink in and out like a radio station with bad reception.


----------

